# جديد / اقمشة رجاليه ماركة بولقري / بالازرة والتاقات /



## @دانه الدنيا@ (9 ديسمبر 2011)

بحمد الله ومنته 

*تم توفير جميع الالوان من الأقمشة الرجالية الشتوية المتميزة من ماركة بولقري*

صوف انجليزي 100%

* * القطعه 5 امتار (3,5 طول و 2 عرض) ..*

* (قماش +8ازارير بولغري + 2 استيكر بولغري + علبه بولغري )*







* سعر القطعة الأساسي مثل ماهو موضح في الصورة 500 ريال*

* والسعر الحالي 380 ريال*

*
على الطبيعة افخم واحلى 

الطلب / داخل الرياض عن طريق المندوب 
والتوصيل ع المشترية
خارج الرياض عن طريق شركات الشحن 
للطلب والإستفسار
0509000966






*




























































​


----------



## جوو الرياض (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: جديد / اقمشة رجاليه ماركة بولقري / بالازرة والتاقات /*






اعجبني فاااااالك التووووفيق داانه روعه في الاختيار


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: جديد / اقمشة رجاليه ماركة بولقري / بالازرة والتاقات /*

الروعه مرورك اخي الفاضل


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: جديد / اقمشة رجاليه ماركة بولقري / بالازرة والتاقات /*

...................


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: جديد / اقمشة رجاليه ماركة بولقري / بالازرة والتاقات /*

.......................


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: جديد / اقمشة رجاليه ماركة بولقري / بالازرة والتاقات /*

<<<<<<<<<,,,,


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: جديد / اقمشة رجاليه ماركة بولقري / بالازرة والتاقات /*

للرررررررررررفع


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: جديد / اقمشة رجاليه ماركة بولقري / بالازرة والتاقات /*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 يناير 2012)

*رد: جديد / اقمشة رجاليه ماركة بولقري / بالازرة والتاقات /*

للرررررررررفع


----------

